
Ask HN: Advise an open source PHP project with database and unit testing - dfbag7
Hi,
I&#x27;m looking for an open source PHP project which is intensively using relational database _and_ unit testing with a high coverage.<p>It would be even better if the project is built using Laravel framework.<p>I already searched through http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtwithlaravel.com but did not found any project with these requirements.<p>Can you suggest some?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
thousande
Have you tried asking at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/laravel/](https://www.reddit.com/r/laravel/) ?

